# Recommended Tire PSI



## ddrink

I noticed the tires on my blower (JD522) looked to be low, before I just arbitrarily pump them up I have a couple of questions.

Is the tire PSI based on make/model snow blower or is there a pretty standard PSI to use? Do you run the same PSI with or without chains?

Dan


----------



## Ingersoll444

I never think that much about it myself. I would base it on how the tire contact patch is.


----------



## abumpa

The max pressure for the tire should be written on the tire sidewall. If there is no recommended pressure in your owner’s manual then I would just run it at max pressure with or without chains.


----------



## Wayne195

abumpa said:


> The max pressure for the tire should be written on the tire sidewall. If there is no recommended pressure in your owner’s manual then I would just run it at max pressure with or without chains.


 Ditto, It may, however, be helpful at some times to let some pressure out of the tires to get more traction. But, like he said, the tire presure doesn't have to be decreased in order to put chains on.


----------



## ddrink

abumpa said:


> The max pressure for the tire should be written on the tire sidewall. If there is no recommended pressure in your owner’s manual then I would just run it at max pressure with or without chains.


 
Oh sure, take the easy, logical approach....not my style, I like to make things as difficult on myself as possible. 

Good call, I'll take a peek at the side walls tonight.

Dan


----------



## trdr

very little is written in my jd manual other than not to exceed the maximum pressure of 14 psi on the original 16x4.8 x-trac tires, I would run maximum pressure with chains to keep them tight and not slip. i set my pressure once at the start of season and not worry bout it till next season, or if its obvious that i have a flat.


----------



## Smolenski7

I just checked the tire pressure on my Craftsman snow blower. I think the wheels are 16 x 4.8, but I'm not sure. The recommended psi is 20. It was so low that I didn't even get a reading on my gauge for either tire. Granted, I haven't checked the pressure since January of 2009, but that seemed kinda low.


----------



## ddrink

Same here, max sidewall is 24psi, and couldn't get a reading on the gauge. It rolls around easier now with air in the tires, and the chains fit a little snugger.


----------



## zeddy

my owners manual says 14-17psi


----------



## furrydaddyselling

FYI My 2005 Craftsman has MTD plastic rims. MTD says no more than 20 PSI even if the tire says more! The rims are under recall for exploding under pressure. Sounds like a reverse Firestone / Ford tire issue.


----------



## Oneacer

Will they replace them for free ... or has someone already done that with that machine?


----------



## furrydaddyselling

Sadly, no replacements were installed. But in looking up the model number, I came across the recall and just got a set coming to me from MTD.  Just lucky.Thing looks new for a 2005 model.


----------



## Big Ed

furrydaddyselling said:


> FYI My 2005 Craftsman has MTD plastic rims. MTD says no more than 20 PSI even if the tire says more! The rims are under recall for exploding under pressure. Sounds like a reverse Firestone / Ford tire issue.


Watch those plastic rims!
A friend shoveled the snow all the time his whole life, as he got older and retired he figured using a blower would be better.
He bought one that had plastic rims, as he was filling the tire he had his hand resting on the top of the tire and the rim blew throwing his hand against the frame.
He has many surgeries and still can't use his left hand. This happened years ago and before they had recalls.
You figured that he had a good case for sue city?
Nope even with lawyers he got nothing for the loss of his hand!

If I ever happen to buy one with plastic rims they would be the first thing to be changed to metal.
If your filling be extra cautious! Even if your hand is away from it the exploding plastic can hit you in the face or somewhere else.
They are DANGEROUS!


----------



## Oneacer

As I mentioned, I am glad you then contacted MTD and have a new set coming.


----------



## furrydaddyselling

I have ZERO plans to put air into those tires. The last thing I need is a plastic version of a Claymore mine going off near me. I will be destroying these when I get home.


----------



## Dannoman

ddrink said:


> I noticed the tires on my blower (JD522) looked to be low, before I just arbitrarily pump them up I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Is the tire PSI based on make/model snow blower or is there a pretty standard PSI to use? Do you run the same PSI with or without chains?
> 
> Dan


All I know is the sidewall says 20 PSI but when I went to fill the tire with a bike pump they are hard as a rock but my pressure gauge barely registers anything. It’s a manual gauge for car tires so I am just going to go by feel and stop as they are firm enough. Better that than overinflating and blowing them up!


----------



## Dannoman

ddrink said:


> Same here, max sidewall is 24psi, and couldn't get a reading on the gauge. It rolls around easier now with air in the tires, and the chains fit a little snugger.


Same here. The car tire gauge and the bike pump gauge isn’t calibrated for such low pressure.


----------



## Oneacer

The good gauges go from single digits .....I usually keep a couple pounds below the max pressure .... Firm is certainly close enough for a piece of small equipment.


----------



## KJSeller

I'm just checked mine tonight and inflated to 20 psi.


----------



## Beaker80

My manual calls for 14-17 psi. I have an accurate dial gauge tire inflator for dirt bike tires and I set mine to 15 psi.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

My rule of thumb (literally) is to fill OPE tires to where they 'feel' right, and below max burst pressure of course.

If just the center of the tire (assuming flat tread tire) is making contact with the pavement then chances are you can let some air out. If the things are bulging at the bottom and feel soft then yer low.

One way to see is to get to where you think it's right, then draw a chalk line across the tire treads and run around some (clean dry pavement/similar). That'll tell you where the rubber is meeting the road.

Works great for on-road vehicles too. Depending on the tire brand/type etc. the sticker on the door jamb/pillar might not be that close at all, and generally too high these days for official fuel efficiency ratings. Chalk 'em and see, and look at how the tires are wearing. Speaks volumes.


----------

